# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  mid cycle blood work help

## jolter604

I am running test e 250 1 1/2 cc a week and 3 cc of npp150.i am pinning m, w, f. Total 600 mg test 450 mg npp. I am on week ten. I want to switch to tren ace for 5 more weeks dropping test to 300 and tren 300 .pinning eod. Here are my test results

----------


## PrettyPlease?

All looks as to be expected on cycle. There is one "HIGH" mark that appears not to have anything next to it. Kind of hard to tell from the pictures but it is right below AST.

----------


## PrettyPlease?

Also it wouldn't hurt to donate blood and take a baby aspirin a day.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Looks good, e2 < 15, what do you use?

High AST tells little about the liver and migth aswell be elevated from training. AP and bilirubin ok and nothing livertoxic in your cycle so far.
A little high in Urea and BUN/Creatinine ratio at the highest end. Creatinine ok. Well...more water?

What is the thing elevated under HCT? Flatklot count?.....value 440.
How can Hematocrit be elevated when RBC is in range? Thougth it was the same thing, both showing total blood volume composed of red blood cells.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Also it wouldn't hurt to donate blood and take a baby aspirin a day.


WRONG
•Aspirin is an anti-platelet drug. Platelets help a lot when it comes to clotting in the event of an injury. When you take mini aspirin as a means to lower your hematocrit level, know that it can thin out your blood completely which can result to your blood's inability to clot, light headedness and other neurological deficits.

----------


## PrettyPlease?

> How can Hematocrit be elevated when RBC is in range? Thougth it was the same thing, both showing total blood volume composed of red blood cells.





> WRONG
> •Aspirin is an anti-platelet drug. Platelets help a lot when it comes to clotting in the event of an injury. When you take mini aspirin as a means to lower your hematocrit level, know that it can thin out your blood completely which can result to your blood's inability to clot, light headedness and other neurological deficits.



I will address both of these in the morning but Silabolin if you are going to get your information from a WikiHow article at least read the entire article instead of copying and pasting it out of context. 

I was not suggesting aspirin to lower hematocrit. I was suggesting it to lower blood viscosity and reduce the risk of forming a clot.

----------


## jolter604

> Looks good, e2 < 15, what do you use?
> 
> High AST tells little about the liver and migth aswell be elevated from training. AP and bilirubin ok and nothing livertoxic in your cycle so far.
> A little high in Urea and BUN/Creatinine ratio at the highest end. Creatinine ok. Well...more water?
> 
> What is the thing elevated under HCT? Flatklot count?.....value 440.
> How can Hematocrit be elevated when RBC is in range? Thougth it was the same thing, both showing total blood volume composed of red blood cells.


I was using blue sky aromasin and figured it was underdosed,. 0.8ml 2x a day. Now I'm 0.5 Ml 2 x a day my normal dose.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Pretty banned? He was on my back, but he gave lots of good info also....And he explained well, what did he do?

----------


## jolter604

Well I gave a quick pint today, my first time. Interesting how it was me 5 old dudes and 2 dudes who looked like they hit the gym like me. Some one is getting a super cocktail. Test e, npp, tren , aromasin , cialis, and prami. Oh and raloxifene

----------


## Mr.BB

> Well I gave a quick pint today, my first time. Interesting how it was me 5 old dudes and 2 dudes who looked like they hit the gym like me. Some one is getting a super cocktail. Test e, npp, tren, aromasin, cialis, and prami. Oh and raloxifene


Any nice nurses?

----------


## jolter604

> Any nice nurses?


Just norms nothing exotic or sexy. Man I thought the needle was big when I got blood work that thing looked like a water pipe, Haahaa.

----------

